# How long to wait before and after meal to exercise puppy?



## uclaman

There was a post on bloating that I can't find.

But in general...how long before and after eating does a puppy(9 weeks in our case) have to wait before exercising?

I read somewhere one should wait for an hour BEFORE and an hour AFTER feeding for exercise/playtime.

Thoughts?


----------



## sagelfn

I use the hour rule. I think if your dog is prone to bloat it could happen no matter how many precautions you take but I don't risk it. Also do not allow a lot of water around meal time


----------



## uclaman

and the "hour rule" is what exactly? an hour before a meal or an hour after? or both?


----------



## sagelfn

both

I don't time it but in the hottest days of summer especially it takes him at least 30 minutes to cool down from exercise and he drinks a lot of water at that point so I do wait until he's been resting calmly for a while before he eats.

I try to make sure at least an hour passes after he's eaten before playing.


----------



## seasonedfries

is bloat very prevalent in puppies? i was under the impression that it wasn't a big issue until later in life (70+ lbs) i wait for a while after running brutus around before feeding him, and i dont engage him in any activity for a while AFTER feeding him, but sometimes he gets the zoomies shortly after eating. is this something that i should stop him from doing? he's 5 months old


----------



## bocron

In the heat here in the south, I usually allow for cool off for about 20 minutes before I put food down. After eating I keep mine crated for about 45 minutes usually. Probably about 30 minutes in the winter. Same criteria for my boarding clients.

Annette


----------



## danehdee

My pup eats very very fast... 
I do not walk him or play anything active like catch/frisbee with him one hour before he eats or after


----------

